# Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK



## pechi24 (6. Februar 2005)

Habe noch zwei Rohschalen liegen aus denen ich mir ein Jerk- bzw. Vertikalboot basteln will.

Die Schalen sind von einem Bekannten, der sie selbst gegossen hat (3-Kieler).

Habt ihr eventuell Tipps zum Verarbeiten von Matten+Harz bzw. zum Bootsbau? Gibt´s eventuell Anleitungen im Netz?

Was bietet sich zum Ausschäumen und als erhöhte Ebene an. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Spymo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

Hi Pechi,

mein Beitrag ist leider ziemlich armselig, aber vor einem Jahr hätte ich mich über den Tip sehr gefreut. Es gibt da so ein Gerät, Heissluftfön - gab es z. B. mal bei Lidl für unter 20.00 Euro. Ich habe letztes Jahr ein ziemlich großes Leck repariert, mein Kumpel (selbständiger Handwerker) hatte so ein Teil im Auto. Das Loch habe ich mit der Stichsäge + Flex großzügig ausgeschnitten und dann mit Gewebe+Epoxy in ca. 10 Lagen dichtgemacht. Das war ziemlich unsauber, aber dann mit dem Fön wurde das pro Lage schön flüssig, ließ sich besser verteilen und sah ganz sauber aus. Ich denke, ich habe dadurch 1/3 Zeit gespart und es sah gleich viel sauberer aus. Das Boot ist übrigens immer noch dicht...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Mattes_79 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

hallo,

habe letztes Jahr ein ähnliches Boot zusammengebaut. Wir haben den Zwischenraum mit Styropor ausgekleidet, dann die verbleibenen Hohlräume mit PU- Schaum ausgefüllt und die beiden Schalen aufeinandergesetzt. Danach haben wir eine Kante aus Glasfasermatten und Harz gebaut. So kann man garantieren das kein Wasser in den Zwischenraum gelangen kann. Der Vorgänger hatte dies nicht so genau genommen, deshalb war auch eine Kompklettrenovierung notwendig. Der gesammte Hohlraum war vergammelt.
Danach haben wir die Kannte noch mit Spachtelmasse in Form gebracht, das komplette Boot abgeschliffen und danach zum Lackierer gebracht. Hatten schon sehr viel Freude an dem Boot.

Gruß

Mattes


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

Hallo Pechi,
wenn du etwas "Unsinkbarkeit" produzieren willst, dann laminiere dir einfach geschlossene Hohlräume - meinetwegen um irgendwelche Platikbehälter herum. Es gibt keine Schäume , die kein Wasser ziehen. Die im sehr hochkarätigen Bootsbau verwandten Schäume werden mit Unterdruck aufgezogen und sind sehr dicht. Laß lieber zwischen den Schalen Hohlraum und mach hinten einen Grundablaß rein, dann kannst du das Wasser auf dem Trailer immer herauslassen. Mit irgendwelchen Schäumen wird das Boot jedes Jahr schwerer. Ein Boot sinkt auch nicht, wenn es aus Innen- und Außenschale besteht und die Außenschale wirklich einmal Schaden nimmt.


----------



## pechi24 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

Hallo Dolfin

kannst du kurz erklären wie du das mit den Hohlräumen genau meinst? Soll man z.B. leere Wasserkanister mit einbauen?

Wollten es eigentlich auch ausschäumen, aber scheint ja wohl doch nicht die perfekte Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

Hallo Pechi,
Bootsbauer laminieren heute richtige Hohlträger ein. Also zum Beispiel zwei im Boot längs verlaufende "Balken" die einfach hohl gearbeitet werden und dann zwei geschlossene Auftriebskörper bilden. Auf diesen Trägern liegt dann z.B. später der Boden auf. Das ist natürlich mit diesem ungewohnten Material nicht so einfach. Deshalb würde ich einfach passende leichte Hohlhörper einlaminieren.
Es muß nur richtig dicht sein. Schaum, insbesondere Bauschaum wirkt irgenwann wie ein Schwamm.
Wenn du dann z.B. Die Auftriebkörper irgendwo befestigen willst, kannst du die Spalten einfach knapp mit Krepp überbrücken. Über diesen Krepphinweg immer wieder drauflaminieren. Du kann st Hohlkörper vorher mit etwas Harz fixieren.


----------



## pechi24 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

Wollen das ganze im Sommer in Angriff nehmen, wenn es über 20 Grad warm ist, die Idee mit den Hohlkörpern ist aber wirklich gut. Das müsste sich umsetzen lassen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. März 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

R&G Faserverbundwerkstoffe GmbH • www.r-g.de


Da kannst du dir ein komplettes Handbuch mit allen Einzelheiten kostenlos runterladen.

Viel Spass bein basteln!
Jens​


----------



## pechi24 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

Echt ne geniale Seite, da wird man ja zum Profi.


----------



## clava (17. März 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dolfin
> 
> kannst du kurz erklären wie du das mit den Hohlräumen genau meinst? Soll man z.B. leere Wasserkanister mit einbauen?
> 
> Wollten es eigentlich auch ausschäumen, aber scheint ja wohl doch nicht die perfekte Lösung zu sein.


 
Moin, 

Achtung mit Plastikkanistern! Immer vorher eine Probe machen, ob das Zeug nicht mit dem GFK reagiert, sowas ist mir im kleinen beim Bau eines Akkukastens für ein transportables Echolot passiert. Bei einem Boot ist das dann nicht so lustig, wenn der Kunststoff mit dem Gfk reagiert #d .

Ausschäumen ist Mist. Ich habe mir mal eine Hülle von einem kaputten Bellyboot ausgeschäumt und das Zeug saugt sich in der Tat, wie dolfin schon sagte, mit der Zeit voll.


----------



## pechi24 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Bootsbau / GFK*

@ Clava

Danke für den Tipp, hätte ich nicht dran gedacht.

Vielleicht mache ich mir die Hohlkörper gleich aus GFK, dann kann nichts schief gehen.


----------

